

Show HN: I will execute a startup thinger in this thread - pabloIMO

I'm forever looking at random objects I come across and criticizing the way they are designed. I figure that there  are a lot of engineering minded folk in the world who do the same.<p>Yesterday I had the idea to make a website where we could get together and come up with the perfect design for everyday objects such as chopping boards, keyboards etc.<p>It's nearly Christmas and my head is melted from working on my real startup so I will be working on this for the next few days. I've been coding for about 6 hours in total so far. I will update my progress in this thread, a bit like a real-time weekend project.<p>Link: http://www.designtheperfect.com/<p>Github: https://github.com/dtuite/designer<p>My Twitter: https://twitter.com/dtuite
======
shahed
I love your idea. The way I see it in my head is a somple dribbble-like site
where users can post these "everyday" designs. Can't wait to see this live!

Cheers, Shahed

------
pabloIMO
Link: <http://www.designtheperfect.com/>

------
descentintomael
Wow, I could totally see this evolving into a great collaborative design
suite.

